# Quantum Wheel Bolt Pattern



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

I really hate to be that guy, but just a quick question.

I was driving around by my in-laws and saw a Quantum sitting for sale (looks to be in rough shape) but it has the Snowflakes on it. So I am interested in the wheels, but need to know the bolt pattern before I make an offer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

4x100


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, and damn. My Beetle is 4x130. Might still go make an offer. Thanks again.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

If you dont end up getting it, or if you do and just want the wheels, Let me know where its at - I'm not far from Hellertown..


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

jlw said:


> If you dont end up getting it, or if you do and just want the wheels, Let me know where its at - I'm not far from Hellertown..


It's actually up near Wilkes-Barre...Nanticoke to be exact. I'm up there often though so I can always bring it down.


----------

